

AT&T Hacker ‘Weev’ Sentenced to 3.5 Years in Prison - yuvadam
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/03/att-hacker-gets-3-years/

======
IanDrake
Who are these jurors? A lot of people want to blame the legal system, but what
we have is a problem with our citizenry.

It seems many juries don't understand technology enough to form an opinion in
cases like this. Also, juries in general don't seem to understand how jury
nullification can work to properly constrain our government.

------
pasbesoin
Where are the AT&T executives who are being sent to prison? They exposed the
data on a _public_ interface.

Weev didn't "hack" anything. He visited a sequence of public URLs.

He may have hesitated, but he did the right thing. He outed this... corporate
malfeasance.

Those of us watching closely observe what this tells us about trusting both
our "corporate citizens" and the government.

